# 

## kurm28

Witam

Mam położona gładź na ścianach i moi fachowcy mieli przygotować to pod malowanie.
Zanim sie połapałem co i jak, pomieszali grunt z farbą (jakas najtańsza Śniezka) i oblecieli pokoje.

Prosze o odpowiedź, czy taka praktyka jest dopuszczalna, czy nie bardzo.

W kolejnym etapie mam zamiar połozyć na to dwie warstwy farby akrylowej (w łazience i kuchni jakąś specjalną do takich pomieszczeń).


dziekuje

pozdrawiam
k.

----------


## kuba1r

Jeżeli to bło rozcięczenie farby z wodą to nie ma problemu, co do gruntu jakiejś firmy i śnieżki to trzeba przeprowadzić teraz próbę z tym akrylem na mniej widocznej powierzchni jak to będzie przylegało, są duże szanse na to że obejdzie się bez strachu o przyszłe malowanie, nadmieniono że będą stosowane jeszcze inne farby wszystko należy sprawdzić  na mniej widocznych ścianach,

----------


## kurm28

Celem tego działania było zagruntowanie ścian i przygotowanie do malowania.
Normalnie to powinno być "poleciane" gruntem, ale pomieszali grunt i farbę.

Plan jest dokładnie taki, żeby pomalować na próbę jeden pokój - sypialnie i zobaczyć, co sie będzie działo.
inna sprawa, że część jest płyty G/K a cześć zwykłej, otynkowanej ściany, więc inne mogą być też efekty.

pzdr
k

----------


## Gili

Wszystko jest w porządku.
Sam grunt jest złym pomysłem,bo spowoduje zbyt dużą izolację, powinien być mieszany z wodą aby zapewnić odpowiednią chłonność podłoża może to spowodować rozmycie gipsu podczas nakładania pędzlem. Dla tego farba+grunt,to najlepszy sposób na przygotowanie ściany pod ostateczne malowanie.
Daje głowę,że opisane wyżej katastroficzne historie nie będą miały miejsca.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kurm28

Witam ponownie.
Dziekuje za odpowiedzi.
Niestety temat sie rozwija i to w kierunku, któr mnie osobiście raczej się nie podoba.

Otóż będąc w sobote na budowie zauważyłem, ze po przejechaniu ręką po ścianie, sypie się z niej pył z gładzi gipsowej.
Może nie jest to bardzo duże sypanie, ale taki pyłek wyraźnie leci.
Oznacza to - wg mnie, ale ekspertem żadnym nie jstem - że podłoże nie jest na tyle stabilne, zeby je malować (farba akrylowa).

Jakie jest Wasze zdanie?
Co robić w takiej sytuacji? Jeszcze raz gruntować? Kłaść na to co jest?

dziekuje

pozdrawiam
k

----------


## kurm28

Witaj
Akuratne podkład nie był najtańszy, bo sam kupowałem  :wink: )
Farbe brałem najtańszą, bo faktycznie miała być tylko do pierwszego malowania.

----------


## pchlistosc

> Wszystko jest w porządku.
> Sam grunt jest złym pomysłem,bo spowoduje zbyt dużą izolację, powinien być mieszany z wodą aby zapewnić odpowiednią chłonność podłoża może to spowodować rozmycie gipsu podczas nakładania pędzlem. Dla tego farba+grunt,to najlepszy sposób na przygotowanie ściany pod ostateczne malowanie.
> Daje głowę,że opisane wyżej katastroficzne historie nie będą miały miejsca.
> Pozdrawiam



zgadzam sie

----------


## bind

Mieszanie farby z gruntem nie jest najlepszym pomysłem. NIE jest to ani gruntowanie ani malowanie. Starzy malarze tak robili, ale to bez sensu. Grunt się z wodą rozcieńcza a nie z farbą. Szkód to raczej nie przyniesie, ale pożytku też żadnego. W średniowieczu kobiety wrzucały włos łonowy do zupy, żeby mężczyzna po spożyciu się w niej zakochał. Ten grunt do farby to chyba na tej samej zasadzie.

----------


## xxxwa

Witam.
Chciałem pomalować ściany na korytarzu. Na ścianach mam dekoralllll lateksowy. Zagruntowałem tą powierzchnię. Kupiłem farbę, ale sprzedawca powiedział że farba nie jest chłonna i nie powinienem gruntować ściany przed ponownym malowaniem. Czy muszę teraz przetrzeć ścianę papierem ściernym i zetrzeć grunt na farbie???

----------


## gixxxar

te najtansze farby,niby emulsje akrylowe to samo co kredówka,nie warto kupowac,

----------


## Sp5es

Gruntowanie na na celu ograniczyc nasiąkliwość i ją wyrównać oraz związać nawierzchniowe luźne cząstki.

Technologia jak najbardziej dopuszczalna.
Spoiwo, które gwarantuje tę cechę , jest zarówno w farbie, jak i gruncie.
Metoda zastosowana przez fachowców ma na celu nadanie wstępnego krycia od białych wypełniaczy.
Są tez sprzedawane czasem grunty pigmentowane na biało.

Zak ładam ,że to nie te najtańsze grunty  (cuda po 3 pl za  lir, to max 2 spoiwa, dobre mają po 20%, przyzwoite to takie pow. 7%)

Nie ma się co bać. 
Jedynie czego się bać - to a dużo dodanej wody, bo taa rozciencza spoiwo i ono potencjalnie nie wiąże dostatecznie dobrze.

Maluj dalej, nie poddawaj sie histerii.

----------


## smigloxxx

Grunt jest przeznaczony jak sama nazwa wskazuje do gruntowania poprawia przyczepność i pozwala farbie schnąć równomiernie  . Nie miksuje się go z farbą jet za ostry chemia w nim zawarta może reagować w różny sposób z farbą mówimy o gruntach a nie zamiennikach z marketów  po 7 zł .  Grunty są szybko schnące co zmienia już w założeniu właściwości farby podkładowej może ona schnąć w nie właściwy dla niej sposób . Od lat przyjęło się założenie aby to mieszać lecz to błędne założenie .

----------


## Frenk1515

Według mnie mieszanie może być niebezpieczne. 
Jak wcześniej ktoś wspomniał to jest chemia i producent nie testuje mieszania.
Po pomieszaniu mogą powstać związki które będą trujące a które nie powstaną jak grunt jest wyschnięty i po tym pomalowane farbą.
A później się dziwią że na raka umierają. 

U mnie też tak robol pomalował i teraz nie wiem co z tym robić. A ostro chorowałem po tym malowaniu.
De..le i ba...iory.
Później nie wiadomo skąd na raka chorują i kalekie dzieci się rodzą.
http://www.interiorspl.com/strona-gw...jce-farby.html
http://www.poradnikzdrowie.pl/zdrowi...ian_35285.html
http://www.pepsieliot.com/trujace-sr...-w-twoim-domu/

----------


## E-Rzecznik Śnieżka

Szanowni Państwo,
mieszanie farby z gruntem jest praktyką zdecydowanie niezalecaną. Może prowadzić do zniweczenia efektu prac malarskich i, co za tym idzie, konieczności ponownego malowania, a więc również dodatkowymi kosztami dla inwestora. W przypadku wyrobów marki Śnieżka, grunt i farbę nawierzchniową należy aplikować w odpowiednich odstępach czasu, zgodnie ze wskazówkami producenta.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
E-rzecznik FFiL Śnieżka

----------

